#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Copper savings in Auto Transformer power system analysis free pdf download

## sarah1990

Now we will discuss the savings of copper in auto transformer compared  to conventional two windings electrical power transformer. We know that  weight of copper of any winding depends upon its length and cross -  sectional area. Again length of conductor in winding is proportional to  its number of turns and cross - sectional area varies with rated  current. So weight of copper in winding is directly proportional to  product of number of turns and rated current of the winding.
	Therefore, weight of copper in the section AC proportional to    (N1 − N2)I1





  Similar Threads: Earthing Transformer or Grounding Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Voltage Transformer or Potential Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Auto Transformer power system analysis free lecture notes download Resistance and Leakage Reactance of Transformer or Impedance of Transformer power system analysis free lecture notes download Theory of transformer on load, with resistance and leakage reactance in transformer power system analysis free pdf download

----------

